# Next R15 update



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Earl have you heard when Next update will be coming to the R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bjflynn04 said:


> Earl have you heard when Next update will be coming to the R15.


Yes I have.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes I have.


Earl, I have words for you that aren't proper for a civilized conversation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike Huss said:


> Earl, I have words for you that aren't proper for a civilized conversation.


Why? He asked a question and I answered...


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why? He asked a question and I answered...


Earl, *when* will the next update be coming to the R15?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes Earl when that is what I want to know.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Car1181 said:


> Earl, *when* will the next update be coming to the R15?





bjflynn04 said:


> Yes Earl when that is what I want to know.


Sometime before the one following the next one... 

Seriously though.... you won't have to wait much longer.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, I'll bite...what the heck is it supposed to do/fix/improve/

(I'm out of the loop ya know)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AnonomissX said:


> Ok, I'll bite...what the heck is it supposed to do/fix/improve/
> 
> (I'm out of the loop ya know)


 I know that too...
But I can't tell ya yet....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know that too...
> But I can't tell ya yet....


What good is it to know if you can't tell anyone???? can you give the version #? I have the 300 since my 500 bit the big one. I wish this one would die too.  I just hope the Channels I Receive function actually works, RF I gave up on, as well as 2 buffers or PIP, or recording SL's for the same shows on multiple channels.......


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I can tell you that the Channels I Receive function, has nothing to do with the software on the R15

RF is not included
Dual buffers is not there
PIP will never be there

As for SL's on multiple channels I don't know.

I know the number for the R15-500
It is 4336


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Holy cow! That's almost 13,000 builds since the last one 

Or did you mean to say 10F0.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Holy cow! That's almost 13,000 builds since the last one
> 
> Or did you mean to say 10F0.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> Holy cow! That's almost 13,000 builds since the last one


Nah, it's only 32C8 builds since the last one

Carl


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Nah, it's only 32C8 builds since the last one
> 
> Carl


What the 15 are you talking about?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

ApK said:


> What the 15 are you talking about?


Subtle. I like it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> What the 15 are you talking about?


I wish I knew how to convert to hex and back again.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> RF is not included


Shocking. :nono2:

But in reality the RF kit from weeknees has totally changed my outlook on DTV and I should have bought it first before getting the Jenson IR/RF repeater from BestBuy...but I had to have something right away.

So the question is: Will I have to format my HD after the new update, thus once again loosing all of the recordings I have on there?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont know if I want any more updates after what the last one did to mine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Grasschopper said:


> So the question is: Will I have to format my HD after the new update, thus once again loosing all of the recordings I have on there?


No, you shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, you shouldn't have to do that.


I agree, you shouldn't have to.  It would be much more comforting if you had said something like "you won't have to".


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

walters said:


> I agree, you shouldn't have to.  It would be much more comforting if you had said something like "you won't have to".


:lol:


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I wish I knew how to convert to hex and back again.


Just run "calc" on your PC


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I dont know if I want any more updates after what the last one did to mine.


Ya you probably shouldn' take a chance with anything being fixed.


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

ApK said:


> What the 15 are you talking about?


Shouldn't that be what the 1E36 are you talking about?

Hint: Convert this to decimal on a calculator and then turn the calculator upside down to read the mystery word.


----------

